# weekend plans



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well have fun!

Trailer accident?!!?!? *Goes to find your post about that..*

All I found is it happened last weekend.. what happened?  Is Dream ok?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im going to see my horses and going to get scans done on my head


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

nice phantom, goodluck with the gelding  ..sorry to hear about dream..hope she gets better soon !!!

what happened if you don't mind me asking???

as for my plans, i am heading to my friends house to see if i can get my horses to swim  should be interesting and possibly if the weather holds up do a nice long trail ride


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I worked! LOL you best be updatin us lady on the ride when you get home! We are all excited to find out how it went


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I promise a real update tomorrow, but after not getting home from the CTR until almost midnight last night and then working a 13 hour shift today, I cannot think about anything but bed!!


----------

